# Bolt action pens



## arkie

[attachment=9916]

Bolt action pens - Mixed Indian Rosewood Burl in gun metal trim, Indian Rosewood sapwood in chrome, Buckeye Burl in chrome, and ash burl in chrome.

The :ufw: came from the Rebuilds, and the ash burl from Treecycle.


----------



## JimH

Really nice job! Great work!
We can't make these fast enough. They are great sellers.


----------



## arkie

JimH said:


> Really nice job! Great work!
> We can't make these fast enough. They are great sellers.



I was a little surprised at the enthusiastic response these received. One is already sold, and I have orders for several bolt action pens with antler. I should have done some of these earlier!


----------



## DKMD

Nice work! I'll bet camo, snake skin, and antler all do well on this style, but I'm partial to the beautiful wood you've shown.


----------



## arkie

DKMD said:


> Nice work! I'll bet camo, snake skin, and antler all do well on this style, but I'm partial to the beautiful wood you've shown.



I've heard that camo sells well. I haven't seen/heard of snakeskin. It should be a winner, but I haven't seen blanks offered for this pen and I don't cast.


----------



## Kevin

arkie said:


> ...but I haven't seen blanks offered for this pen ...



I don't understand that Arkie. What are the special requirements of the blanks for these kits?


----------



## arkie

Kevin said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I haven't seen blanks offered for this pen ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand that Arkie. What are the special requirements of the blanks for these kits?
Click to expand...


I'll have to check, maybe measure a tube. The drill size is 3/8. I think the tube is actually 8mm. The sierra is similar, but uses a 27/64 tube. I think the sierra tube is also a bit longer.


----------



## arkie

[attachment=10013]

A pair of bolt action pens in two tone cocobolo and chrome. The lighter wood is sapwood. The sapwood on the left had tracks from old insect damage - the dark streaks crosswise on the pen.

I posted this picture on FB yesterday and the pair sold within 2 hours. I'm liking this style more and more.


----------



## JimH

arkie said:


> JimH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice job! Great work!
> We can't make these fast enough. They are great sellers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little surprised at the enthusiastic response these received. One is already sold, and I have orders for several bolt action pens with antler. I should have done some of these earlier!
Click to expand...


I do almost all of them in antler now.It is the most requested.
Congrats on your sales!!


----------



## arkie

[attachment=10428]

Finished these yesterday and they're already gone. I'm chasing more antler now.


----------



## RusDemka

These pens are great, i sold all 3 before i even got the kits in the mail... and woodland camo, makes it just awesome, here are 3 that i made a few weeks ago, want to order more, but got other projects going on right now, they sure are fun, especially for hunters, plenty of those up here in Minnesota..


----------



## JimH

RusDemka said:


> These pens are great, i sold all 3 before i even got the kits in the mail... and woodland camo, makes it just awesome, here are 3 that i made a few weeks ago, want to order more, but got other projects going on right now, they sure are fun, especially for hunters, plenty of those up here in Minnesota..



Very nice!! I haven't done any in the camo yet all mine have been antler.But I do like the camo look.


----------



## McBryde

These bolt action pens are so cool. I love the way they look. I need to try and turn one myself one day.
I'm not surprised these pens went so fast. They all look amazing.


----------



## arkie

[attachment=12662]

Wyoming prairie rattlesnake skin cast in clear resin and hand turned on a gun metal bolt action pen.


----------



## JimH

Really nice.I do almost all of mine in deer antler.
These pens do sell fast.Customers really love them.
Arkie would you mind if I ask how much you are selling yours for??
I saw an idiot on fee bay selling his for 25.00. I have been getting 65.00 for mine and I really think I am a little low. Keep up the great work Sir!!


----------



## arkie

JimH said:


> Really nice.I do almost all of mine in deer antler.
> These pens do sell fast.Customers really love them.
> Arkie would you mind if I ask how much you are selling yours for??
> I saw an idiot on fee bay selling his for 25.00. I have been getting 65.00 for mine and I really think I am a little low. Keep up the great work Sir!!



I'm selling them in wood or antler at $50, asking $80 for this one. I know a guy in the south that's getting $60 for wood and antler. I sold a dozen pretty fast, but now have several more that need new homes. 

Whatever you're doing, it's working!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice job ! Thats the first one I have seen done in Rattlesnake - I bet it sells quickly - well done 
Scott


----------



## myingling

Them are all realy cool lookin pens ,,,Nice work


----------



## arkie

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job ! Thats the first one I have seen done in Rattlesnake - I bet it sells quickly - well done
> Scott



It did.  And sold another one to go with it too. :no dice. more please:

[attachment=12814]

So I made a black one to replace it!


----------



## Shagee415

Nice job. I am having a tough time keeping up with them myself. Walked into one place to show them to a customer and had five of them done. She actually bought all of them. Also getting $60 a pop in south Louisiana .


----------



## arkie

[attachment=13058]

Prairie rattlesnake on gunmetal bolt action pens. These are the last bolt action pens in snakeskin I will make this year. One of these is taken.


----------



## arkie

[attachment=13093]

Black bolt action pen with mango burl.  I'd been suffering from :ufw: withdrawal


----------



## arkie

[attachment=13397] [attachment=13398]

A couple more bolt action pens in camo patterns I hadn't turned before.


----------



## peterelli

I made a few too: sorry for the bad photo


----------



## Patrude

arkie said:


> Bolt action pens - Mixed Indian Rosewood Burl in gun metal trim, Indian Rosewood sapwood in chrome, Buckeye Burl in chrome, and ash burl in chrome.
> 
> The :ufw: came from the Rebuilds, and the ash burl from Treecycle.



 I bet these pens draw a lot of interest. nice work!


----------

